# saginaw bay 2/15 -17



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry hope it doesn't bother people that I'm posting on an Erie site. Figured since Erie isn't fishable for most of us I would give a report from Saginaw. Went up and fished fri - sun. Have never been there, but it's certainly on the top of my list for when Erie isn't fishable from now on. A lot of walleye to be caught there. Definitely a learning curve as far as where to park and access the lake. There are tons of options, but lots are very small in most case and there are A LOT of fisherman. Many bait stores in the area and they can point you in the right direction. It appears most of the fish are out near middle and you wont see many if anyone fishing close to shore. We were between 9 and 11 miles out so you arent walking. We fished two different spots out of east shoreline and marked fish all day two of the three days. Saturday was tough and we didn't make any moves so only caught a few in 6 hrs of fishing. Fri and Sun we hooked a lot of fish and landed many. Fish were very picky all three days. You had to set it down in mud and lift not snap it up about 6" and then lower it again. It was usually a light bite, but a few hammered it. Most of our fish were 15-18" but I caught 4 that were over 4 lbs and saw some 6-7 caught. On sun I caught 11 and lost over 20. With lifting the bait and the soft bite I wasn't getting a good hook set. I would feel the weight of the fish and continue to lift instead of setting the hook. Rookie mistake. 

With people going out of so many different access points we didn't see well defined paths out but travel was fine. GPS and a good map or your fish finder with navionics would be very helpful. You are heading out blind and wont see the shanties to head to. Not a lot of snow so quads are ok. Was some areas of ice that had broken up earlier in season and refroze but you could navigate around it. Saw several cracks, but only one that concerned me. It appears to go all the way around the bay. Shoved up ice around it so its well marked. It was closed when we were there so just have to pick your spots to cross. From what I'm told it does open up with wrong wind. They said when that happens you just have to travel down it until you find somewhere you can cross. We had at least 16" of clear ice and it was still making more. Caught fish in 30' of water on Fri and 22' on Sunday. Sat down all 3 days and never moved. Fish came through in waves, but always seemed to be in area.

Quads and side by sides need an ORV sticker $26 I think. Sun wardens came out on snowmobiles and checked us 10 miles out. Limit is 8 walleye and only have to be 13". I don't think there is enough meat on them to justify keeping them, but from what i saw they do have an abundance of walleye. With fish being so picky I still saw limits being caught in less than an hour. Hope to be there on a day when they are aggressive. I can only imagine how awesome it will be. We mostly used jigging rapalas tipped with small shiner or just head. Blue / chrome or clown were best. Lot of bonus fish in Huron. guys were catching true jumbo perch and white bass. There are also lake trout, salmon and steelhead that I was told arent uncommon to catch.

Havent been able to get out on Erie for several years and like a lot of you Ive been dying to get on big water walleye. Thought I would share my experience with you. Wish I had started going there sooner.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Very good report . Lots on information for anyone interested in going to Sag .
I'm growing to love sag more every time I get up there . Lots of area to fish , lots of access , and lots of good people . On Erie if you ask someone how they did you usually get a shifty glance , and mumbled answer . 
On Saginaw youll probably get a offer to follow them out the next day if they did well . You still have people who are withdrawn but most people are friendly and have no prob sharing information


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I wish i could have gone. You know your not in ohio when you get checked by wardens 10 miles out.


----------



## Brian foeller (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the report. I was there last week and plan to go next week. And i agree this is an erie site but we have no ice so may as well talk about somewhere that does.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

catfishjustin said:


> I wish i could have gone. You know your not in ohio when you get checked by wardens 10 miles out.


I've been checked by the wardens out past west sister which is around 10 miles from south shore.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tks for info c y e ima going up next week where you go put of thinking of Finn road access


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

We left from Thomas Rd. Seems like that is where a lot of people went out from, but I heard most lots were full by 5 AM. From what i heard as long as you headed out toward shipping lane you were going to find fish.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

me and the wife went there last Friday and Saturday. we caught fish both days. it was a slow for most I talked to we went out of Callahan rd we had a great time. as Erie has been a no go for ice fishing for a few years. we will be going back to Saginaw bay very soon. had walleye dinner last night yummy!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

don't have a quad or snowmobile but love ice fishing, is the river fishable?


----------



## whiteyes (Jan 26, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> don't have a quad or snowmobile but love ice fishing, is the river fishable?


Seen plenty of people fishing the river this weekend. Looks like very short walks. Sounds like more smaller ones but good action.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Friends of mine live up there they said river is becoming fishable again we pulled 11 on Saturday two guys lost about 7-8 on way up

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

KPI said:


> View attachment 294511
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KPI I think I recognize those rigs! Good job and good report. We had a decent weekend but we did lots of moving. I'm home now but going back up for my last weekend of the ice season. I am full Saturday, Sunday, Monday but only have one guy Tuesday if anyone is interested in fishing. I also am trying to sell 4 Frabill Predator shanties. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

KPI said:


> Friends of mine live up there they said river is becoming fishable again we pulled 11 on Saturday two guys lost about 7-8 on way up
> View attachment 294507
> View attachment 294509
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

The bay was on fire couldn't keep our lines in for 3 days


----------



## Outer sanctum (Feb 19, 2019)

Great report !! Thank you.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

whiteyes said:


> Seen plenty of people fishing the river this weekend. Looks like very short walks. Sounds like more smaller ones but good action.


thanks guys, we're running out of time down south and I love ice fishing,


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Just got an update from guide I used a few weeks ago at Saginaw. We were planning to go back next weekend, but he says its over. 50 MPH broke up all of the ice and piled it up.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

That’s not the news I wanted to hear...


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

It’s all over. 30 ft piles on east side Open water on west. Pictures alll over on face book. It was fish able yesterday. Eric H was just out there with clients yesterday 
I think We were out on east side last weekend with 12” + of ice


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

All good things must come to a end! I am glad for those that were able to enjoy the great fishery they have!


----------



## tater140 (Jun 10, 2013)

Unreal... I was just out there Thursday-Sat. and had a blast. We called off our trip a day early and didn't go out this morning for obvious reasons. I still have hard time figuring out how 16" of ice can get blown out that fast the ice was in such great shape out there and should have been able to stick around for a while. Wind sure is a powerful force.... coupled with ice that is able to move a little bit and it doesn't take long to bust it up.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Made my second trip solo Thursday and pulled a limit, which was awesome. Missed many others . Finally cracked the code and planned on hitting it this Tueday. Oh well !switch my reels back to the soft water jigging rods.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Bummer on the bay ice....crazy wind, did the river ice survive, we fished Saturday by the battle ship caught quite a few, was planning a return trip soon.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> Bummer on the bay ice....crazy wind, did the river ice survive, we fished Saturday by the battle ship caught quite a few, was planning a return trip soon.


Spoke with a buddy up there and ice in the river was going quickly. One days time from morning to night reported that the ice went from 4-7 to 2-5, very soft and dangerous spots. Sucks because we had 3 more bay days planned and the sleds packed and ready to go this week. Oh well, so it goes, I know the bay is bye bye! My bro got some pics he showed me yesterday and the bay took such a beating, like the other poster said, wind is an unbelievable force!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

hopefully the cold temps coming will thicken it up a bit,


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Saturday night I brought my clients and all 4 shanties in and made the decision to cancel Sunday and Monday because of the forecast. The crack at the end of the channel opened up Saturday morning and buckled when it closed that evening so I had my doubts that would hold up to the forecasted wind. We packed up the trailer that night and hit the road so I didn't have to deal with towing a big trailer home Sunday in gusty tropical force winds and damn did it feel good Sunday afternoon knowing I made a correct decision for change!


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

On Saturday morning the crack where we crossed had opened up about 2 feet. After dark, it was buckling and heaving at a decent clip. I can only imagine what it was like when that wind really kicked up.


----------



## tater140 (Jun 10, 2013)

Im curious in general it seemed that the cracks were open in the morning and closed night. Even on a mostly calm day. Is there any explanation on that, or just coincidence?


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

There is no explanation on what ice does and when it does it it just happens


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Wind direction. Thats why its very important to know the direction the cracks are traveling and which way the wind is blowing. I'm sure current also plays a part in it


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I remember several years back we were to head out of Catawba in morning we ride down to the ramp area to see whats happening the wind was blowing and had rolled up the ice on shore like a carpet with some shanties mixed in the pile of ice blocks abt a foot thick Mother nature can be very cruel and unforegiving


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

tater140 said:


> Im curious in general it seemed that the cracks were open in the morning and closed night. Even on a mostly calm day. Is there any explanation on that, or just coincidence?


As ice gets colder at night, it shrinks opening up the cracks. During the day the ice generally warms up expands and closes the gaps. That's why you notice it even on dead calm days.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like they are fishing some areas of Saginaw Bay again. Reports are its muddy, but they have some very cold temps ahead so may still be a chance to get back there. I'm sure it will be a little sketchy with thick ice some places and thin newly formed ice others.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

caught your eye said:


> Looks like they are fishing some areas of Saginaw Bay again. Reports are its muddy, but they have some very cold temps ahead so may still be a chance to get back there. I'm sure it will be a little sketchy with thick ice some places and thin newly formed ice others.


I'm leaving Friday at midnight third trip of the year! Last trip caught 63 walleye I know they'll be moving in to the shallow areas anyways plus the perch bite is hot right now to! Let's go dog!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I want some of them perch


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

tater140 said:


> Im curious in general it seemed that the cracks were open in the morning and closed night. Even on a mostly calm day. Is there any explanation on that, or just coincidence?


the great lakes have tides like the oceans, the tides also effect the rivers close to the lake, I was fishing Saginaw river in Bay City last week and the current just died for about 30, 40 minutes, I suspect it was the tide.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

tater140 said:


> Im curious in general it seemed that the cracks were open in the morning and closed night. Even on a mostly calm day. Is there any explanation on that, or just coincidence?


the great lakes have tides like the oceans, the tides also effect the rivers close to the lake, I was fishing Saginaw river in Bay City last week and the current just died for about 30, 40 minutes, I suspect it was the tide.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Don


odell daniel said:


> the great lakes have tides like the oceans, the tides also effect the rivers close to the lake, I was fishing Saginaw river in Bay City last week and the current just died for about 30, 40 minutes, I suspect it was the tide.


t know if you guys saw Party Martys videos on Mich sportsman, but Maybe could walk out, but dont look good for machines, gonna stay cold, maybe will help.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Don
> 
> t know if you guys saw Party Martys videos on Mich sportsman, but Maybe could walk out, but dont look good for machines, gonna stay cold, maybe will help.


I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon for Saginaw Bay most places you can get out of mile 12 to 14 inches of ice they're taking sleds out one got caught up today because the snow covered the ice! The shallow bite should be getting real good definitely for perch walleye should be soon! Tight lines


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Tides, really..... the wind really effects the lake, even days after, or maybe there's no wind where your at but there is at the other end of the lake. The lake is big, not ocean big. Tides not so much. Am I saying that there isn't a minuscule tug on the lake water, no. Just that it's so minute that it doesn't count. Wind and natural water flow are the key. Most likely your trolling, but I couldn't let it go.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ron Lynn said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon for Saginaw Bay most places you can get out of mile 12 to 14 inches of ice they're taking sleds out one got caught up today because the snow covered the ice! The shallow bite should be getting real good definitely for perch walleye should be soon! Tight lines


Ron you will hv to let us know ice condition where to get out


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

texasrig said:


> Tides, really..... the wind really effects the lake, even days after, or maybe there's no wind where your at but there is at the other end of the lake. The lake is big, not ocean big. Tides not so much. Am I saying that there isn't a minuscule tug on the lake water, no. Just that it's so minute that it doesn't count. Wind and natural water flow are the key. Most likely your trolling, but I couldn't let it go.


Yeah I dont even think its 5cm one way or the other. Nothing noticable at all.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Straley said:


> I want some of them perch


Straley they are saying the perch bite has been on fire the last few days. I saw some pics of limits of big ones. If they can get out further next weekend where the walleye are or if the walleye move in closer where they can get to them I plan to go up next weekend. Right now they seem to be getting mostly perch with a few walleye mixed in.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Well does anyone no if ice locked back up and possible getting back out there


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Philfish360 said:


> Well does anyone no if ice locked back up and possible getting back out there


No at this time


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Ron, did you get out?


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

PDNaz said:


> Ron, did you get out?


Yes mile n half 30 perch


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

thanks, headed up Monday


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe I'll head up to simco


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ron where did you go out from


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Philfish360 said:


> Ron where did you go out from


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

We went out from Vanderbilt


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Ron Lynn said:


> We went out from Vanderbilt


Sounds like the weather is going to get colder next week..gonna try Wed-Fri..anyone going can share any info, sounds like you have to be cautous where ever you go..DD


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Has anyone been out and hv anyreports


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

I know someone who has been out. Perch bite has been decent but walleye has been slow. Hasnt been able to make it out to deeper water where walleye were before the storm with snowmobile. I was thinking about going this weekend, but they are calling for 30 MPH winds Sunday so wont be going unless that changes.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

caught your eye said:


> I know someone who has been out. Perch bite has been decent but walleye has been slow. Hasnt been able to make it out to deeper water where walleye were before the storm with snowmobile. I was thinking about going this weekend, but they are calling for 30 MPH winds Sunday so wont be going unless that changes.


Tks for update how far out were they perching


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

He was only a mile or so out. Said couldnt get out any further to get the walleye. Calling for 20 - 30 mph winds with gusts over 40 this weekend. I don't recommend going.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

It'll be over really soon, ripping southwest winds sunday and 40s and 50s and rain next week. They are catching good numbers of perch and walleye in certain areas right now, big fat perch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a buddy who has been going on a buddies airboat he said ice is not the best at this point not saying I would not go but I would not if it was me and I had the option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

KPI said:


> I have a buddy who has been going on a buddies airboat he said ice is not the best at this point not saying I would not go but I would not if it was me and I had the option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ice is best out of Vandy..catching some perch and small eyes, gotta really PAY attention to the new ice, best bet is to follow guys out, gotta keep moving around fishing 6ft to 12


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Was out for our last trip this afternoon, I think you could fish a decent portion of tomorrow before the winds pick up. Finished with a 2 man shallow tonight, 12ft of water east side. Rattling raps were on fire
At one time I had 7 walleye on camera at once, what a cool sight!!!





































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

